# Boric Acid inserts for Vaginitis



## modular mary (Oct 13, 2002)

i like this remedy so much that i want to create a new topic...i've used it off and on for two years and i like it because if i notice that things are a little "off" down there (especially after my period) i put one in and that usually clears it up at once...really bad cases might take a week or two...but there shouldn't be any burning, never any smell or irritation...try it!note: do NOT swallow the capsules, i did that by accident and freaked out, called poison control and was basically convinced i was going to die (i mean i also use the stuff for roach control) nothing happened, except for an unecessary panic attack...dumbass...from a webpage:Boric acid is perhaps more commonly known for being a rodent poison, but don't let this put you off! Boric acid is a white, odorless powder or crystalline substance with mild antiseptic properties. It is commonly used as a suppository inserted in the vagina to treat yeast infection. Boric acid is available in powder form from a pharmacy without a prescription. It usually comes in a white plain plastic container and is reasonably cheap (### $7 for a big tub). Women can make their own boric acid capsules by purchasing boric acid powder then putting it loosely into size "0" capsules (available at most pharmacies and health food stores). Insert one capsule as deeply as possible into the vagina. Suppository boric acid capsules should not be used during pregnancy. Boric acid is very toxic when taken internally and should also never be used on open wounds. Boric acid capsules inserted into the vagina have been used with great success as a treatment for yeast vaginitis. In one study of 100 women with chronic yeast vaginitis who had failed to respond to various over-the-counter or prescription antifungal medicines, 98% successfully treated their infections with boric acid capsules, inserted into the vagina twice per day for two to four weeks. (Jovanovic R, Congema E, Nguyen HT. Antifungal agents vs. boric acid for treating chronic mycotic vulvovaginitis. J Reprod Med 1977;36:593ï¿½97.)p.s. you will definitely want to put it in at night before bed, and use a liner the next day


----------

